# MicroSDHC Speed for D2G



## ntengineer (Sep 2, 2011)

I did a search through all the forums here and also with Google but it seems that there is no good answers out there, so I thought I would start a new topic.

I have a D2G running Cyanogenmod 7 Gingerbread. I'm looking to go from my current Microsdhc card which is 16gb to a 32gb one. But I'm also thinking of getting a Droid 4 at some point. So I want to purchase the fastest 32bg Microsdhc card that the D2G will support. It surprises me that even Motorola's website doesn't contain information on what classes are supported, just size.

Has anybody had any luck with class 10 cards? I think the phone originally came with a Class 2 or 4, but I don't have the original card any more.

If you've had good experience with a class 10 card, what brand/model did you purchase?

Thanks


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I havent used anything past a class 4 but Ive heard that class 10 tends to screw things up. Always heard class 8 was the highest that worked properly.


----------



## mr.inter (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a 16GB class 10 and it works quite well apart from the fact that sometimes it sort of unmounts itself, however don't know if its due to the card, phone or MIUI.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

It's been discussed on droidforums before. Apparently a lot of evidence suggests multiple issues with SD cards unless they're Class 4 or less.

Class 6 and above might miraculously work, but usually doesn't.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> It's been discussed on droidforums before. Apparently a lot of evidence suggests multiple issues with SD cards unless they're Class 4 or less.
> 
> Class 6 and above might miraculously work, but usually doesn't.


Hey, do you have the link for that thread? I was looking for it in response to this topic, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

There were multiple threads on this topic, and I can't point out the exact one. There are some on XDA-Developers forums as well.

There was even a heated discussion on this topic on a Russian-speaking Android forum, too.

A lot of people still keep stumbling into issues with cards of Class 6 and above.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I got a Transcend card 16GB Class 10 for X-Mas as I did not do my research first.







. Since I put it in my D2G, the phone constantly locks up requiring a battery pull to reset it. The card always reverts to read only after a reboot. When making back ups with TiBu, backups constantly become coupted. I had a Transcend 8GB Class 6 prior to getting this card, and ocasionaly I did have a few problems with corupt back ups, but not often enough to concern me. So, I just wanted to echo that a Class 4 is probably the saffest bet. However if your only storing data, and not using Apps2SD, which really is pointles imo given we have 8GB internal memorey, then I am not sure you really benift from a high class card to begin with.


----------



## ntengineer (Sep 2, 2011)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I got a Transcend card 16GB Class 10 for X-Mas as I did not do my research first. . Since I put it in my D2G, the phone constantly locks up requiring a battery pull to reset it. The card always reverts to read only after a reboot. When making back ups with TiBu, backups constantly become coupted. I had a Transcend 8GB Class 6 prior to getting this card, and ocasionaly I did have a few problems with corupt back ups, but not often enough to concern me. So, I just wanted to echo that a Class 4 is probably the saffest bet. However if your only storing data, and not using Apps2SD, which really is pointles imo given we have 8GB internal memorey, then I am not sure you really benift from a high class card to begin with.


Thank you all. I will wait until I upgrade then look for a large capacity card.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

ntengineer said:


> Thank you all. I will wait until I upgrade then look for a large capacity card.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


I'm using a Wintec class 10 16gb micro sd on my d2g. It's running smoothly and super fast.

Wintec is a American RAM company so it's not some shady off name brand.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is why class 10 cards can be problematic.
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1582172

Note the random read/write speeds vs class 2/4. They're horrendous.


----------

